# Kreg Pocket Hole Screws Alternatives



## dgage

Nice alternative. I have plenty of pocket hole screws but there have been times when I didn't have the correct length pocket hole screw. Thanks for this tip as I'm sure it will come in handy.


----------



## wormil

Drywall screws in the States are brittle compared to most other screws, something to consider.


----------



## steliart

RicK M.
Don't know anything about the states quality dry wall screws man, but the ones we use here are just fine. Anyhow you can use a screw of your choice or like with a washer, if you are looking for an alternative, and still if you think that the join is gonna be not as strong as you would like it to be, then use some glue


----------



## AngieO

I too am curious about this. I went to Lowes over the weekend to pick up some pocket hole screws for an outdoor project. The Kreg/or other PH screws were $20 (on sale). Regular outdoor screws were $9.50. That's twice as much. What makes them special? I know they have a different head… But why is this important for it to hold?


----------



## PurpLev

Angie - the flat head is to keep the screw from penetrating too deep - and going through the joinery and out the other end of the parts messing it up. another quality to these screws is that they are self drilling (for penetrating the 2nd board in the joint) so they don't split and crack the parts.


----------



## steliart

AngieO
The Kreg pocket hole screws are self tapping and have square head hole to stay firmly on your driver and have a flat lower head like a washer to act as a clamp, come in different coating and threads, and the joint needs no glue.
Now IMHO my proposal has most of these except the self tapping (even though you could get them self tapped but are equally expensive), and if you use a bit glue on your join from what I see I feel confident that it will be a very good alternative.


----------



## wormil

The home improvement stores here sell a deck screw that is self tapping, square drive, with flat bottoms, and are very tough; they work just fine with Kreg jigs. They come in a range of sizes from 1.5" and up.


----------



## tierraverde

Price difference….......
Drywall screws are consumed by the millions every day, making their mass production cheaper.
I would guess Kreg screw production is a drop in the bucket in terms of production, thus costs to produce are higher.
Not saying it's totally justified, as a premium is added because they consider it genuine, but small lots do cost more.


----------



## Radu

If you look at the picture of the actual pocket screw (the one in the middle) you can see there is a section below the head that is not threaded. That helps to pull the outer board real tight, and that's why the bottom of the head needs to be flat.


----------



## steliart

jim C
Price difference for *me*, because I have to import them is about double for a qty of 200 and 10-15 days delivery time. To get a fair price I mast order pack of 1000.


----------



## tierraverde

steliart
I understand your plight, I was illustrating the impact on cost relating to low vs. high production runs.


----------



## SquintyPolock

Washers are a clever idea! Good thinking.


----------



## steliart

Thanks Guys


----------



## lcwood

I have the same problem of import and my solution is simple and work well to me for long time (no so good as kreg screws)

Pan Head Phillips Wood Screw easy to find in local store at many sizes and diameters
+ 
6" Long Phillips #2 Screwdriver Bits (I have to import it from lee valley but they last!)


----------



## Dusty56

What are you actually "reviewing" here with the 4 star rating ? The black screw , the silver screw, the washers, or your idea which is not original ? 
The KREG screw pictured is for Softwoods and the other screws have too fine of a thread and may pull out or strip out the wood that you're attaching. Also with the threads going completely up the shank, you may not be able to tighten the joint fully without modifying the shank hole. The KREG screws are high quality and purpose specific and justify a higher cost. I realize you're "making do" with what you have to save money, but newbies might think this is the way to go and end up with a lot of frustration when their joints fail them. Also , drywall screws tend to lose their heads when used for purposes other than attaching drywall…. Just sayin' : )


----------



## LumberJock412

It's great for fixing things on the go. Perfect for odd setups. Very useful.


----------



## emiliof

I agree with Radu. I don´t use kreg screws for pocket hole joints but try to buy screws that have a non-treaded section of (aproximately) the same size. As far as I know, this kind of screws are called wood screws.


----------



## steliart

The alternative that* lcwood *suggested is excellent, but unfortunately I can get those either.
Phillips Round Head Wood Screws


----------



## PDuff

Mcfeely's has a knockoff style screw for pocket hole setups.

http://www.mcfeelys.com/mcf-pocket-screws

Anyone have experience with these? I haven't tried them personally yet.

When I got my kreg setup, I know it was a lot cheaper off amazon than the box stores around here. Does amazon prime count for shipping stuff internationally?


----------



## OmarN

Hell, I bought self screwing one-inch washer head screws today, but they have a phillips head. I'll let you know if they work fine. In my country there are places that sell kreg screw imitations, like these here:

http://www.v2.inovatools.com.mx/index.php?route=product/category&path=94_100

2000 screws cost about 400 pesos, which by today's rate, should be around 28 USD. Not sure how strong they are though, or if they ship outside Mexico. but I'm sure that, if you look right, you should be able to find the source of there screws, Woodcock (fasteners and hardware).

Good luck!


----------



## GravyBones

> What are you actually "reviewing" here with the 4 star rating ? The black screw , the silver screw, the washers, or your idea which is not original ?
> The KREG screw pictured is for Softwoods and the other screws have too fine of a thread and may pull out or strip out the wood that you re attaching. Also with the threads going completely up the shank, you may not be able to tighten the joint fully without modifying the shank hole. The KREG screws are high quality and purpose specific and justify a higher cost. I realize you re "making do" with what you have to save money, but newbies might think this is the way to go and end up with a lot of frustration when their joints fail them. Also , drywall screws tend to lose their heads when used for purposes other than attaching drywall…. Just sayin : )- Dusty56


I totally agree. Even if the woodworking has to be adulterated with this exposed "pocket hole" kreg thingy, I would refrain from using a drywall screw. Would like to see a mortise/tenon or dowel joint instead. But if quickie assembly is desired….Also if hardwoods are being used I don't think there is much chance that people will be able to use drywall screws anyways because once they see the head break off trying to drive the first screw in hardwood the first time, they will find a more robust screw. Just the softwood projects will upset them when the drywall projects fail. I imagine for little boxes it would be okay, but not something your gonna sit on….Just saying.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I buy them on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-SML-C125-4-Inch-Coarse-1000-Pack/dp/B00002240N/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1429929928&sr=8-3&keywords=pocket+hole+screws


----------



## selina

Pocket hole joinery has existed since ancient Egypt. I have a mini Kreg Jig which I have not used for some time for lack of the 'special' screws. Using washers to get a tight joint does work but not perfect for washers are flat and trying to force it into a conical shape to mold it to the neck of the usual self-tapping screws sometimes resulted in split pilot holes.

There is a better solution. Get the pilot hole to have a 'conical' shoulder instead of the 'flat' shoulder as bored with a Kreg Jig.

HOW? After boring the holes, I use a 1/4" spade bit and drill into the pilot hole for about 1/4". Look down the orifice and you can see a conical shoulder now instead of a flat one. Proceed to join with the self-tapping non-Kreg screws. Result - as perfect as other screw joints. The solution is so simple. Spade bits are long to reach the original pilot holes and I use a long phillips screw bit to join the pieces. One can also make pocket hole joinery using extra-long drill bits but so far in my hunt in nearby shops have no joy.

I hope my method will help others. Afterall, no Kreg Jig was used by carpenters in the 18th century.


----------

